# Canned Mole Sauce



## htc (Apr 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried this? I just tried the Dona Maria brand and am not very impressed. Are there any decent prepared mole sauces out there I can buy? 

I'm not ready to undertake the task of trying to make my own yet.  

Thanks!


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 1, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried this? I just tried the Dona Maria brand and am not very impressed. Are there any decent prepared mole sauces out there I can buy?
> 
> I'm not ready to undertake the task of trying to make my own yet.
> 
> Thanks!



I've never done canned in my life but the jarred dona maria and jarred La costena is not bad. 

Dona maria: spicier, better peppers
La costena: more "sweet" spices (cove, cinnamon) and chocolate, more interesting

Wether I use one, the other or both I always "doctor it up" as my mother would say. In other words I add extra bitter chocolate, some tortilla ash, chicken stock, a touch of cinamon and pretty much a little bit of "fresh" everything else that would go into mole, making it taste a lot more homemade. Btw do you need to cut the canned stuff into 4 like the jar stuff? Because that also make's a difference, since you need to dilute the jar stuff I use chicken stock.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 1, 2005)

I like using the jarred mole, but my dad swears by the canned stuff, and I have to admit, it's not too shabby.  I think you might just try adding some special touches of your own, to liven it up.


----------

